# can pigeons cause asthma attacks?



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi, my sister was just diagnosed with asthma, and my mother thinks that my pigeon is going to harm my sister. Can one pigeon really cause someone to have asthma attacks?


----------



## sky tx (Mar 1, 2005)

If your Mother beleives Pigeons can cause an asthma attack--Then she "MUST" also beleive that Pigeons can cause your sister to get Pregant.


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

actually they can if she is sensative to the powder on the feathers


----------



## jordan.royal (Sep 7, 2010)

but its just one pigeon! and she really doesn't even mess with the bird


----------



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

then she should be ok, unless it's in the house where there isn't ventilation


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

abluechipstock said:


> actually they can if she is sensative to the powder on the feathers


Exactly. Asthma affects different people in different ways. 

Stress, physical exertion, dust, mold, and animal dander can upset the airways can cause bronchiospasms. 

I don't wanna say your birds are the cause but if she is in or near your loft everytime she has attack, it could be. There's a lot of things it could be before its pigeon poop dust or gander.

Pf


----------



## Possum Fat (Mar 18, 2010)

jordan.royal said:


> but its just one pigeon! and she really doesn
> 
> ```
> 
> ...


Then I think you should be clear. Like I said it could be anything. Pollen this time of year could even cause it.


----------



## RodSD (Oct 24, 2008)

Some people can be allergic to pigeon. It is called pigeon lung disease. Unfortunately you can also develop such symptoms with other birds.

If your sister has asthma, the your bird will have to be housed outside. Sorry, but it is better not to take risk with your sister. 

So can pigeon trigger asthma attack to an asthma person? It may or may not!


----------



## ishae_clanx (Mar 13, 2011)

yes it can...but it depends on so many factors..if your sister spent long time inside the loft with birds maybe....yes it could and no it might not...really depends on what allergens triggers your sister asthma...like me..ive been with pigeon for so long now but never did my asthma triggered by my birds...only dust make my asthma active and cold weather


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Athsma is a strange affliction, and different things affect different people.
as others have said, dust, pollen, smoke, cold, heat, hairs, even hard exercise can all affect an athsma sufferer, it really just depends what triggers it in that particular person.
I have a friend who had to get rid of her cat because its fur affected her, but her parents had an African Grey Parrot which they had for nearly 30 years and it didnt bother her at all.
Depending on how bad your sister has these attacks, I would keep a close eye on her. If when she's around the pigeon she shows any sign of even starting an attack, then yes, the pigeon feathers or dust may be aggravating her.
If theres no sign, then more than probably it is something else & the pigeon is ok.
If you are in any doubt, then yes, the pigeon will need to be kept outside. 
If you do find it is affecting her, I would also suggest that if you or any other person is with the pigeon for any lenght of time, change your clothes before coming in close contact with your sister, as the dust will settle in them and could have the same effect when you are around her.


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

When my sister was little, she would have asthma attacks too. The doctor had us keep most the animals out of her room (at the time our cat, my cockatiel, and guinea pig, and we tried with the dog, but that didn't work b/c the dog is a "mommy" type. She's a bichon though, so not much allergy assoc. with her anyway.) Anyway, we also gave the cat a bath every week or so because that turned out to be one of her main allergies. Now she's fine and she's grown out of it. We were able to keep all of our pets, but we had to keep her room absolutely squeaky clean.

Nowadays Catherine has a parakeet in her room right next to her bed and she used to sleep with a cat on her head before we got the parakeet.

(If you provide a pan of water once in a while for the bird to bathe in when it wants to, and keep the area around your cage and your cage really really clean it will help to keep the dust down.) 

Grandpa's always had asthma, but it isn't triggered by animals at all. Mostly dust and pollens as far as we can tell.


----------

